# Selling pair of Honda EU2000I Generators w/ parallel cables



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/59275037

Did a nifty upgrade to my camp trailer and no longer need these. They run good.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just bought 2 2200's last week, I should have waited. Maybe I could return them.

I might be interested. Is one of them the companion with the 30 amp socket?


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

bowgy said:


> I just bought 2 2200's last week, I should have waited. Maybe I could return them.
> 
> I might be interested. Is one of them the companion with the 30 amp socket?


+1


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So I talked to bowgy on the phone, but I can clarify neither is a "companion" model. I personally like not having the companion, because if I dont need both 4000watts of power, I alternate between taking them on a trip so I dont run up a ton of hours on one and not the other. We really only use both at the same time maybe 4 or 5 times a year.

I do have the parallel cable to tie them both together for 4k watt output. Its really just 2 plugs per gen-set and a ground for each. Takes 30 seconds per generator to hook up.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sold. 

Holy hell I got a flood of texts on these. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Guess you left some money on the table, then. But, if you got what you wanted out of them and they sold fast, there's nothing to complain about.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> Guess you left some money on the table, then. But, if you got what you wanted out of them and they sold fast, there's nothing to complain about.


I think its more Corona Virus madness than under-pricing them. It was a fair price. But yea, worked out good for me and the buyer (whos driving down from Idaho actually to get them)

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Makes sense. Same thing happens here when tornado season rolls around.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad you sold them so fast, thanks for the opportunity. I still have the two new ones.

Always good to meet someone from the forum, even if it is just by phone.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Glad you sold them so fast, thanks for the opportunity. I still have the two new ones.


Yea you have good ones. Look into that Easy Start kit for the trailer AC, it really works.

I got off the phone with Monarch Honda earlier today. Honda released the parts for the Recall on the 2200's just this morning. So Monarch estimates a week to get parts and a day or two to fix the gen-sets they have before they will put them up for sale. I was stunned to find the Dealer is cheaper than all of the other places that sell generators: $999



> Always good to meet someone from the forum, even if it is just by phone.


Yea that was nice chatting and pretty funny timing, I litterally walked out of Cal-Ranch looking for a 2200, and you call on the 2000s and wanting to take back your 2200s to Cal-Ranch. If we lived closer we would have worked that out that night.

-DallanC


----------

